# Cat Show Trolley?



## alisondalziel

Hi Folks,

I'm taking 2 cats to the next show (April) and am wondering where people get the trolleys from that you can secure 2 cat carries onto?

I've seen 'cat buggies' but don't fancy that idea.

Anyone know where you get the trolleys from? I've tried Ebay but didn't see anything.


----------



## Aurelia

I think I know what you mean.A little googling didn't bring up the ones I remember seeing at the Doncaster show last year ... but I did find this Dog Health - Dog Show Cage Trolley I'm sure it's possible to fit two carriers side by side on that, using a ratchet strap to secure them? Very reasonable price too 

I'll keep looking to see if I can find the one I saw at Donny.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thats the type of trolley alot of the dog show folk use with two carriers side by side for the smaller breeds


----------



## Aurelia

Or this one might be better ... A lot longer so you'd have room for both carriers, plus other stuff  Stock trolley Platform truck 1385x600x880mm on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 09:13:04 GMT) Only down side I can see is that it doesn't appear to fold down.


----------



## raggs

this may help your search, plz dont be put off by the web site lol, if you look at the ACCESSORIES PAGE then go to TROLLIES you will find some there. good luck..........CHRIS.

Cheshire Fishing - Accessories


----------



## alisondalziel

Thanks guys!!

So far i like Aurelia's option (the orange one).

Looks like a severe possibility, just need to be sure the straps would be super secure.


----------



## gskinner123

Funnily enough, Alison, was at a show on Saturday and a friend had the exact same trolley in the first link Aurelia posted - the orange one. I helped her pack up her three cats at the end of the day... the trolley was dead simple and very stable - unlike others I've seen teetering around at shows


----------



## carolmanycats

I use one of these

Barton Folding Flatbed Platform Trolley 150kg Capacity White / Blue

though I got mine cheaper somehwre else, just can't remember where, may even have been ebay. The nearest they have at the moment is this

150KG. PLATFORM / FLAT BED TROLLEY - STURDY DESIGN on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 19:40:10 GMT)

It holds 2 lengthways if you use one of the multi arm elastic luggage bungee straps and I have successfully had 4 stacked 2 along and 2 on top plus a bag of blankets etc


----------



## alisondalziel

oooooooh that looks good. 

thanks everyone.


----------



## Taylorbaby

it isnt a trolley but this:?

CAT GROOMING PLATFORM --- Purrsonal Touch


----------



## alisondalziel

that's used by longhaired cat owners for grooming at a show.

i'm looking for something that i can fit 2 cat carriers on rather than having to carry them!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

ohhh sorry lol


----------



## Sacrechat

Aurelia said:


> I think I know what you mean.A little googling didn't bring up the ones I remember seeing at the Doncaster show last year ... but I did find this Dog Health - Dog Show Cage Trolley I'm sure it's possible to fit two carriers side by side on that, using a ratchet strap to secure them? Very reasonable price too
> 
> I'll keep looking to see if I can find the one I saw at Donny.


I have a portable aluminium one that folds up small but is large enough when unfolded to hold 4 cats. Here is a link to a website where they sell them:

Lightweight Portable Trolley

I love mine and use it to go to the vets as well.


----------



## Aurelia

Sacremist said:


> I have a portable aluminium one that folds up small but is large enough when unfolded to hold 4 cats. Here is a link to a website where they sell them:
> 
> Lightweight Portable Trolley
> 
> I love mine and use it to go to the vets as well.


I saw that one on Ebay too last night ... for a tad cheaper than £80 though  Looks good though :thumbup:


----------



## Sacrechat

Aurelia said:


> I saw that one on Ebay too last night ... for a tad cheaper than £80 though  Looks good though :thumbup:


The cheaper the better. The beauty of the one I have is this individual bars on it mean I can attach my wire mesh style cat baskets onto the trolley securely using those strong elastics people use to attach things to the top of a car rack. It is very strong and sturdy. I have had it for years and it is still as good as new. One of the best buys I have ever made. Once the cat basket is attached, there is no way it is coming off unless you take it off.


----------



## Steverags

We have one of those grooming tables, havn't used it in ages.

What's wrong with a buggy, Bobby travels in style


----------



## jenny armour

Steverags said:


> We have one of those grooming tables, havn't used it in ages.
> 
> What's wrong with a buggy, Bobby travels in style


yup i've got a couple of these they're great, because i dont drive i use mine to take them to the vets great idea. you can also buy a double decker version


----------



## rcmadd

we wanted a double decker one.. but couldne source one in this country...

so we just got a large single one instead..

tbh.. i thought the cargo type trolleys would stress the cats.. due to the noise..


----------



## Biawhiska

how do you attach your rosettes to the wall like that and don't the cats attack them?


----------



## Sacrechat

Steverags said:


> We have one of those grooming tables, havn't used it in ages.
> 
> What's wrong with a buggy, Bobby travels in style


I have a buggy as well. It is good for only one cat though. We bought it originally for one of my cats who was recovering from an operation. We had a holiday booked and I did not want to leave her with the cat sitter so took her on holiday with us. It was a walking holiday and we put Lucy in the buggy and took her with us when we went for a walk. People probably thought I was a crazy cat lady and they would not have been wrong.


----------



## Sacrechat

Did you eventually find a trolley you liked and buy it?


----------



## alisondalziel

Looks like it's gonna be the blue based one from Ebay lol!!

Not entirely sure about bungee ropes and how secure it's going to be but i will update once i have that answer.

Can't complain at £35 though!


----------



## Sacrechat

alisondalziel said:


> Looks like it's gonna be the blue based one from Ebay lol!!
> 
> Not entirely sure about bungee ropes and how secure it's going to be but i will update once i have that answer.
> 
> Can't complain at £35 though!


Sounds like a reasonable price.


----------



## Steverags

Biawhiska said:


> how do you attach your rosettes to the wall like that and don't the cats attack them?


the rossettes are attached with picture hooks and yes they are attacked....lol


----------



## Biawhiska

Cheers, that's a good idea.


----------



## BSH

A useful thread.

I decided I needed a trolley for shows as carrying Muffin in a carrier was a one-way road to getting a hernia! She is rather, how shall I put it?, "hefty" <cough> :tongue_smilie:

I decided on this model:

Barton PFBT150 Folding Flatbed Platform Trolley 150Kg Capacity White/Blue - at AOS Online

This was the cheapest price I could find online and it is free next-day delivery.

I am trying it out this weekend with Darwin & Muffin on board  I shall let you know what they make of their new wheels :lol:


----------



## messyhearts

I find what is cheaper still than a trolley is getting my husband to lug around the big cat.


----------



## BSH

BSH said:


> A useful thread.
> 
> I decided I needed a trolley for shows as carrying Muffin in a carrier was a one-way road to getting a hernia! She is rather, how shall I put it?, "hefty" <cough> :tongue_smilie:
> 
> I decided on this model:
> 
> Barton PFBT150 Folding Flatbed Platform Trolley 150Kg Capacity White/Blue - at AOS Online
> 
> This was the cheapest price I could find online and it is free next-day delivery.
> 
> I am trying it out this weekend with Darwin & Muffin on board  I shall let you know what they make of their new wheels :lol:


I found the trolley really useful at the last show (even though I had to park in a field and the wheels were not liking the grass). Taking 2 cats and all the show kit is now almost manageable. The trolley is sturdy, easy to manoeuvre and makes for a quick escape at the end of the day, always a bonus! It was a bumpy old ride for the cats, but they seemed to manage with little protestation


----------



## alisondalziel

messyhearts said:


> I find what is cheaper still than a trolley is getting my husband to lug around the big cat.


I still haven't bought one as i have been doing the above lol


----------



## Thomas Berlik

Hello Everyone,
Before I came here I asked forum admins if I can post here as it may be a little bit of an advert but I haven't received any feedback. 

Anyway, I am a distributor of trollies and I have realised that some of my customers using our solution for their Cats  Attached some pictures which were sent to me by my customer.

Anyone who is interested and would like to get one for yourself I have prepared a promotion code: Ilovemycat - this gives free delivery. 

I apologise for this post if that sounds like an advert but I think our trolley really help. 

Kind regards,
Tom


----------



## Vantuuz

@Thomas Berlik Would be great to know if you can fold the top section downmand use just the bottom one, how it looks completely folded and a link where to buy them from would help


----------



## Thomas Berlik

yes, you can fold the top section.

I am not allowed to add links.. but you can type " clax trolley " in google and my website should be the first in search results, I have video on the main page.

I also attached photo.


----------



## OrientalSlave

I think you will struggle to make a market for yet another trolley for cat shows. I use one of these: https://www.screwfix.com/p/standard-duty-platform-truck/8175p


----------



## Thomas Berlik

Hi OrientalSlave, I get used to struggling  I just believe in this product and it helps my customers - this is really why I wanted to share it


----------

